# Anybody been to Mozambique?



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

The 21-year-old daughter of my best friend is off to Mozambique to build houses with Habitats for Humanity. I have had the impression that Mozambique is a rather sinister place, poverty-stricken, disease-ridden and violent. Is this a prejudiced misperception or not? Anyone been there or can tell me more about it? I don't know if she's going to Lorenco Marques (sp.?) or elsewhere.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

M8 should be able to tell you more - I used to hang out in that part of the world 15 years or so ago, and things have changed a bit. I wouldn't let my daughter (assuming I had a 21 year old daughter) go to mozambique unless she was a serious badass. the civil war that raged there was almost as bad as the one that went on later in liberia - lots of people killed for no good reason, bandits willing to kill people for a few pennies worth of goods. 

it is certainly filthy (by western standards), poor (in a way that you can't imagine if you haven't seen subsahran africa or south asia) and violent. I think that it is less violent than is used to be - but we are not talking times square of 2006 vs 1980. 

I did some business with a distributor there last year - who I met in south africa, and he indicated that it was a great deal more peaceful now, but hard to say. honestly, I do not think that most of subsaharan africa is a great place to start a persons world travels - it helps to get there with a little more experience.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have not been there, but I am currently in their sister former colony, Angola. Mozambique is a Lusophone country, and from what I understand they are trying to switch to becoming Anglophone. They are another poverty stricken and corrupt African country, and I have been to several countries like that both here in Africa and Latin America. However, on an individual basis, I always find people that I like. However, and if I had a daughter, I would not let her travel there.

Also, I do not like Habitat for Humanity as a charitable organization, but that's for another thread at some later time.

M8

_Currently posting from Angola_


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks for the information gentlemen.I note that I am showing my age by alluding to "Lorenco Marques." I had temporarily forgotten that it is now "Maputo."

Globetrotter, I am left to wonder how much of a "serious badass" any 21-year-old girl can be. Even if the lass were a third-dan black belt or a tournament class kickboxer, I can only wonder how efficacious such skills would be against three or four brigands with AKs levelled at her. Hell, that would be a very tight spot for Chuck Norris in his prime...in real life, if not the movies! I doubt that going armed is very feasible. I would imagine today's African governments would take a very dim view of the bazungas going about armed to the teeth for protection against "savages" as they could do in the good old days of the colonial era!


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_
> 
> Thanks for the information gentlemen.I note that I am showing my age by alluding to "Lorenco Marques." I had temporarily forgotten that it is now "Maputo."
> 
> Globetrotter, I am left to wonder how much of a "serious badass" any 21-year-old girl can be. Even if the lass were a third-dan black belt or a tournament class kickboxer, I can only wonder how efficacious such skills would be against three or four brigands with AKs levelled at her. Hell, that would be a very tight spot for Chuck Norris in his prime...in real life, if not the movies! I doubt that going armed is very feasible. I would imagine today's African governments would take a very dim view of the bazungas going about armed to the teeth for protection against "savages" as they could do in the good old days of the colonial era!


being a "serious badass" in my book is not about striking hard or shooting accuratly. not to get back to the whole firearms issue - but I think that 95% of saftey takes place in your head before a conflict begins. so, in this case, I mean that if you were talking about a girl who had traveled in asia for a few years, and/or lived in the 3rd world, and maybe grew up in some very bad places and was streetwise, then it might be acceptable. a 21 year old college student who hasn't traveled in the 3rd world and who hasn't seen any evil will get eaten alive in Mozambique.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

JLibourel,

It is not the best of places. This is why Habitat for Humanity goes there. It is a public health nightmare, AIDS is a big issue.
I concur with your post, regarding going armed to the hilt.
The older government would not tolerate.
I have been to Liberia, during the Coup in early 1970.
I have been blessed to be sent to some terrible places.
Africa, is a place I do not enjoy.
Too much heartache.
Martini at 8, I am curious why you are not a habitat for humanity fan?
I probably feel the same as yourself.
I question the reason behind getting our kids involved, in all this misery.
The places some go, are dangerous, my friend.
I am an ex green beret, and would not want to go to any of them.
Been there as a soldier.
This should tell you, how heartbreaking it is.

JLibourel, my daughter wants to do something, stupid like this.

Gentlemen, this is just my feelings about Africa, and Habitat for Humanity.
You have to go there, I guess.

Nice day my friends


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Been there once in the '70's. Don't want to go back. Death dispair and violence as the FRELIMO Marxists fought the Portugese. To make matters worse, they prevailed. I don't expect that things have gotten any better.

I would't hammer a nail in my own neighborhood for Habitat, much less go to a hell hole, much less send a 21 year old girl there. What the **** are people thinking? I don't know how many houses Jimmy Carter has to build to make up for the disruption in home ownership his 19% prime rate caused, but if he needs to work out guilt, he should do it himself and not send kids into harm's way.

Not many 21 year old American girls have the mindset and predisposition to survive a place like Mozambique. A safe life and public schools handing out degrees in Tolerance have seen to that. Those who do have the right mindset probably are not the ones who want to do things like work for Habitat! Yes, you should be armed to the teeth and trained for such a venture. Problem is that it is probably illegal to be sufficiently armed, then you are facing two threats: the police and those you have armed yourself against. It's a lose/lose thing, and for what?


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

I would go, but only for a safari. 

They have a Kalashnikov with bayonet on thier flag and coat of arms....

The US lifted the croc ban but you still can't import elephants/ivory taken in Mozambique to the US though. 

It's bigger than Texas, so saying "going to Mozambique" is just as vague as saying "I went to Texas once".


----------

